# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG  Gpgjtag v1.52

## Shamseldeen Victory

*GPGJTAG V1.52 update,added YuSun E21, LG C900, again World's First!!*      GPGJTAG V1.52 
1.YuSun E21(World's First)
2.LG C900(World's First) 
for detail:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

